# Flying Legends 2019.



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2019)

Karl and I did our usual trip to 'Legends' at Duxford last week, driving to the campsite on Saturday, and going to the show on Sunday, where we met up with Sander (Kingscoy) and his wife, Petra, over from Holland, and managed to have a brief word with Gary (Geedee), who was ensconced in the VIP lounge with his P-51 cockpit on display, promoting the forthcoming video 'American Warhorse' (due out in summer 2020).
Although it was warm and dry, there was a moderate crosswind, and, at times, some heavy, dark clouds made photography tricky - out of over 2,300 images taken, around 25% of them are unusable, due to very poor light.
However, there was plenty of action, and a great line-up, with some fine formation and solo flying, providing some good photo opportunities.

These first few pics show a couple of 'practice' shots, using the pleasure flight aircraft as subjects, in order to 'zero in' the cameras, together with a group shot of Petra, Sander, Karl and some old crippled bloke with a grey moustache, and a parade of Spitfires - there was a total of fifteen Spits flying during the day.

back soon with some aerial action ...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2019)

Great that you managed to snag a fence line spot. Good stuff.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks Andy.
There were some changes for this year's show, as the VIP / Disabled car park had been moved, again, to behind the American Museum, which meant that we had to find a spot on the flight line (campervan parking was even worse, behind a high earth bank, with absolutely no view of the airfield, let alone the display axis !).
However, this meant that the area between the main entrance building and the TFC hangar, normally full of cars, was totally empty, and the crowd barrier had been moved forward, much closer to the taxi axis, allowing plenty of open space, and this is where we settled, from around 08.15 in the morning.

A few of some of the Spitfires taking off for the mass Spit formation, when twelve Spits of various Marques put on a formation display and 'tail chase'.

More soon ...............................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2019)

The Spitfire formation and singleton passes.

More tomorrow ..................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 23, 2019)

Great to see, Terry. Good to see the gang on the fence line again. Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2019)

Sweet shots


----------



## rochie (Jul 23, 2019)

Good stuff Dogsbody, have started to sort mine out and will chuck a few in here


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Geedee (Jul 23, 2019)

Was great to see you and Karl briefly. Managed to not see a single piece of the action on the Saturday and watched about 3 minutes of the wing walkers on the Sunday as was full-on chatting to visitors and talking about the film. Did manage to do the flightline walk....at 21.00 hrs on the Saturday eve....right on the hallowed grass and didn't go nearer than 6 feet to any of the parked 'Birds, even tho I could have.
Was most certainly a different 'Legends for us and we had an awesome time !!!
And thanks to Tony (Rocketeer) for the shot of the two us


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2019)

Great stuff Gary - and well done lasting the whole weekend nattering to people !
Didn't know Tony was there - sorry we missed him.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2019)

Interesting that the MkV sports the twin cannon arrangement. Must be a newly restored machine.


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2019)

ok i will try and complement Terry's shots with my own, some may look similar buts that's because we were stood next to each other ! 

first up Spitfires Taxiing out to begin the show.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Interesting that the MkV sports the twin cannon arrangement. Must be a newly restored machine.


i noticed the same Andy, dont think it did last year ?

Spitfires getting Airborne


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

The number of UK-based Hispano 'Buchons' has increased again, with two more recently restored aircraft, from the late Wilson 'Connie' Edwards collection joining the airshow circuit this year.
There are now five 'Buchons' flying in the UK, including the only genuine two-seat variant. This aircraft, and the latest single- seater to take to the air, were both flown by Adolph Galland during the making of the movie 'Battle of Britain', with the single seat example believed to be the last of the '109 family' ever flown by Galland. 
I guess this is the first time that five of them have been seen in formation, at Duxford, since the film was shot in 1968, Duxford of course being the main base for the production.
The thickening cloud background, which was to cause exposure problems later, can be seen in some of these pics.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> Interesting that the MkV sports the twin cannon arrangement. Must be a newly restored machine.


just checked my shots from last year and it did indeed have the twin 20mm arrangement, funny i didn't notice it last year but it stood out to me this year !


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2019)

My Bouchon pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

Good stuff Karl.
The MkVc used to be in the colours of Bob Stanford Tuck, and was refurbished and re-painted before Legends last year, wearing the colours of 249 Sqn, when at Ta Kali, Malta, in 1943.


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2019)

More Bouchons

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2019)

Even more Bouchons

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2019)

Bouchon flying display shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

Next up was the B-17 and escort, with resident B-17G 'Sally B', and the two Mustangs. The P-47 also got airborne, ready for it's dual display with P-51 'Contrary Mary', formerly 'Miss Velma', which had to force land alongside the M-11 motorway at Legends 2017.

More later .............

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

Whilst the P-47 'Nellie' and P-51 (TF-51) 'Contrary Mary' performed a double act, the RAF shark mouth Mustang zoomed around as a singleton.
It was at this point that the cloud background got really dark, and most of the following shots are rather poor, taken at fairly long range, and having been enhanced from virtually silhouettes.
I should possibly have changed the camera settings, but having just changed the battery, I was in a hurry to grab at least a couple of shots of the formation. Oh well, better luck next time !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

Just to show what the lighting conditions were like for the pics in the previous post, the shot below is the un-altered, full frame pic used for the first shot in Post # 23.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2019)

Yep, I've taken a lot of those myself! I really like that vantage point you guys got this year. Make for some nice angles.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2019)

Awesome shots Terry


----------



## Marcel (Jul 24, 2019)

Ah, was waiting for the photos. Some good shots there guys. Were you at the same spot as last year?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks chaps, and yes Andy, it was a good location, basically, at the fence line on the same axis as where I normally park the camper van. However, as the fence has been moved forward quite some way (towards the runway), the angles were even better.
Next few show the P-47 and TF-51 taxiing in, and the Classic Formation DC-3 and Beech 18s preparing to get airborne for their display. The eagle-eyed will notice they were already airborne as the fighters were taxiing past us !!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

The red 'X' shows our normal location when I have the camper van at DX, and the black 'X' shows our approximate location this year.
As mentioned, it appeared that the fence line (visible in the shot below) has been moved forward, towards the runway, as there definitely seemed to be more open space (even allowing for the lack of vehicles normally parked in this area), although I may be wrong.


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2019)

Marcel said:


> Ah, was waiting for the photos. Some good shots there guys. Were you at the same spot as last year?


Marcel, we were further along to the right than we were last year, closer to the large white vip tent.


----------



## rochie (Jul 24, 2019)

Good stuff Dogsbody, i didnt do very well with the P-51's and P-47, will post some shots tomorrow


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

The 'Classic Formation' provided their usual neat display, with three Beech 18's and the C-47A.
As I already have some better shots of this formation, I didn't try very hard this time around, especially as the cloud was causing some rather dull conditions., which, in some ways, gave a rather atmospheric tinge to at least a couple of the pics.

Back with more tomorrow .................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2019)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks Hugh.

One last selection for today, with the Curtis Quartet - P-40C, P-40F, Hawk 75 and P-36.
More from Flying Legends tomorrow ..........................

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 24, 2019)

Like those Curtisses. That P-40F is a beast. Nice to see the P-36 and Hawk 75 in the air together.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks Grant.

The next display was billed as 'The Battle of Britain', with the Blenheim Mk.1, Lysander, and three Mk1 Spitfires.
The Lysander has recently been restored by ARCo, with this year being its first display season, so now there are two flying in the UK, the other being with The Shuttleworth Collection, at Old Warden, just "up the road" from Duxford.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2019)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks Hugh.

The Mk.1 Spitfires closed this part of the display, with formation and singleton passes.

More soon, with the 'Ultimate Fighters Team', a new 'act' for this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Geedee (Jul 25, 2019)

Looks like I missed a great show this year...(Not complaining tho  ) Awesome shots guy's, keep 'em coming !


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 25, 2019)

I dished out more bacon and likes then i ever have on this forum. Hope your hearts are healthy. I know not every shot taken makes it to a good one, but boy...you 'all got eyes that can easely compete with professionals. Enjoyed it very much. Thank you.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2019)

Thank you for the compliment !

As mentioned earlier, a new attraction this year was the 'Ultimate Fighter Team', with Richard Grace flying the Buchon, Dave Puleston in the Spitfire LF.Vc, John Gowdy in the P-47, and Andy Durston with the TF-51D.
The Team provided a stunning display of precision, close formation aerobatics, no mean feat in such different types, as well as dual displays in the P-47 and TF-51D, with a 'dog fight' between the Buchon and Spitfire.
Unfortunately, what could have been some of the better shots, were against back-lit cloud, or direct into the sun, resulting in silhouettes, but I managed to grab a few reasonably decent pics, divided between this and the next post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2019)

The Spitfire LF.Vc engaged in a 'dog fight' with the Buchon, eventually out-turning the 'enemy' and getting on its tail, when it gave it a good talking to !
With the Buchon smoking, the pair went off to become friends again, whilst the P-47 and TF-51 performed a dual display, before the four aircraft joined in formation again.

Glad you're enjoying this coverage of Flying Legends 2019, and I'll be back soon with more of the show.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 25, 2019)

More flimsy Spits....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes, and I was slightly concerned that they might get damaged, bumping into clouds !!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Marcel (Jul 25, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Yes, and I was slightly concerned that they might get damaged, bumping into clouds !!!


There were clouds?????


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2019)

Yep, big, nasty, purple- grey ones, trying to bend Spitfires !!!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 25, 2019)

Oh oh. But you had those great p51's to save the day I see. They will scare away the clouds so the Spitfires can fly safely.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2019)

I see you guys can speak fluent sarcasm. 

Great pics Terry. Judging by your black X now I think the fence was there the last time I attended. I managed to sneak a spot there long enough to get some taxi shots but didn't catch any flying. They were landing and taking off toward the west then, opposite to what you have this time around.


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

ok got ahead of myself a bit, last Spitfire shots

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

my few of the P-51's sally B and P-47

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

C-47 and Beech 18's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

Curtiss family

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

a few of the Blenhiem, Lysander and early Mk Spitfires

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2019)

Good stuff Red Two - looks like you've definitely got the hang of the 'new' cameras.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice work Terry. Of the Battle of Britain display, wot, no 'Urricanes??? The purists will have something to grumble about; "The Urricane shot down more enemy aircraft blah blah..."

That Spitty-Buchon-Mustang-P-47 display looks terrific and reminds me of the Breitling Fighters with Ray Hanna in the lead.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks Grant.
Yes, strange that there were no Hurricanes, more so as Gary (Geedee) informed me that there were _*seven *_at Old Warden the week before Legends.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2019)

Awesome shots there guys


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2019)

This and the next post features "The Navy Tribute", with the Corsair, Bearcat, Sea Fury trainer, Wildcat and Catalina.
For some strange reason, I only seem to have got one shot of the Wildcat ......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2019)

Second set of "The Navy Tribute".

More to come later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2019)

A few of "The Navy Tribute" returning to their parking slots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 26, 2019)

Super stuff guys. I love the yellow nose on the Corsair. Really pops!

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2019)

Fabulous!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks chaps.
Next slot was the "Flying Legends D-Day Tribute", with three C-47's, all D-Day veterans, and two L-4 Cubs.
As I'd been at the 'Daks over Duxford' event just five weeks previously, and already photographed these same aircraft, I didn't bother trying too much this time around, especially as conditions were particularly dull.

Coming next is a real newcomer to the airshow circuit, making it's debut at Legends this year ...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)

Great shots my friend.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2019)

Great shots Terry!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

Just awesome shots there Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks very much indeed, Wojtek, Hugh and Paul.

As mentioned in my last post, this year's Flying Legends saw the debut of a very rare aircraft, in the form of the Historic Aircraft Collection's DH.9.
Until very recently, there were only three known surviving DH.9's in the World - in the Musee de L'Air, Paris, one at Saxonwold, South Africa, and a "civilianised" example in Australia, none of which are airworthy examples.
Following up on some rumours, and after many years of negotiation, Guy Black, of Aero Vintage, managed to rescue and bring to the UK _*two*_ airframes, found in an elephant stable in India, the aircraft having been 'Gifts of the Empire'. 
Whilst one has been fully restored to flying condition, the other has been restored for static display (the wooden airframe having suffered the attention of termites), and is now on permanent display at Duxford, the restorations having been carried out by Retrotec.
Built in 1918, the airworthy example is now operated by the Historic Aircraft Collection, and had it's first post-restoration flight earlier this summer, with 'Flying Legends 2019 being it's first public display outing, showcasing the oldest airworthy aircraft to fly over the weekend.
This, and the following post, show to advantage the wonderful restoration work carried out on the airworthy example.

More of the show to follow soon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

Sweet Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

Second set of the historic DH.9

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)

Superb!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks, Paul and Wojtek, glad you like them.
Working on the next selections, which I'll post later this evening.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

And now for something completely different !!

I'm not sure that this display fits with the theme of 'Flying Legends', although the Stearman was, of course, a major contributor to the training of WW2 pilots, and, although enjoyable to watch, even after seeing the 'act' several times over the past four decades or so, I think I would have preferred the inclusion of some Hurricanes.
Still, it was impressive to watch the power of these 'Super Stearmans' which, unlike the 'standard' version, have a 450 hp radial in place of the more normal 220 hp, and also have ailerons on the upper wings, as well as the lower wings - Oh, and I almost forgot - they also have an added attachment, in the form of a lady on the top wing !!

Still more warbirds to come, as well as the final 'Balbo' formation.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

The penultimate 'singleton' display, before the fighters took off to form up for the 'Balbo' to close the show, was provided by the D-Day veteran C-47A, operated by 'Aces High'. Again, I only took a few, token shots of this display.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks my friend - a few more to come, with the fighter take off, the 'Balbo', and some odds and ends.

Back soon ........................


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

A few odds and ends from earlier in the day - back tomorrow with some more airborne action.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

Fantastic pics Guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2019)

Lovely shots Terry!


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

ok here's mine of the P-47, P-51, Spitfire, Bouchon formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

Naval display.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

only pic of the Dak's display

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

Grasshopper's

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

Some of my favourite's

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

last bits and pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

my absolute favourite pic i took all day

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2019)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

Good stuff Karl. You caught some of the stuff I missed, through me b*ggering about with settings and focus !

Getting near the end now, although there's still quite a few photos to post.
This and the following three posts show most of the fighters getting airborne, to form up for the finale of th show, the 'Balbo', which will be shown, briefly, later.
'Sod's Law' ensured that the weather, and light, improved as the show came to and end !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

More of the fighters .......


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

Third fighters selection ..........................


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

Final selection of the fighters.
Still a few more to come, with 'The Joker' and the 'Balbo', and some odds and ends.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

Terry, that second pic of the Cammo Mustang is brilliant !


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

just remembered i have another camera to go through with ground shots on it ! 

will look tomorrow


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks mate - I like it too.
I just cropped the original, and then did a closer crop, to produce the two separate pics. The original, full shot is shown below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

those new cameras and lenses are pretty good


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

The lenses are the same type I had before (the ones that got stolen), but the 24 mpx of the cameras really helps. 
I need to check the D 5200 with 18 - 55 mm lens though, as the exposure and focusing is not quite to my liking - need to make some adjustments.


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

Airframes said:


> The lenses are the same type I had before (the ones that got stolen), but the 24 mpx of the cameras really helps.
> I need to check the D 5200 with 18 - 55 mm lens though, as the exposure and focusing is not quite to my liking - need to make some adjustments.


i was thinking "how the f**k did he get all those amazing close ups  "


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2019)

I was about to ask myself. I didn't recall him walking (rolling?) about with a 1200mm lens. The clarity is stunning.

Great job guys.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

Heck, I have enough trouble holding the 300 mm lens - a 1200 would totally knacker me !!

On with with the show, and 'The Joker' slot, where, this time, the Bearcat and 'Prototype' Sea Fury (ex-Iraqi, non-folding wings) filled in whilst the fighters flew off to form up for the 'Balbo'.
This and the next post show the pair doing their stuff, but I'll admit some of the pics are a bit below standard - I guess i must have been getting tired by this point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

Final few of 'The Joker' - back tomorrow with the final selections of the show.
(The keen eyed will notice that the tail wheel doors on the Sea Fury are still open .)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2019)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2019)

My final two selections are in this and the next post, with the 'Joker' doing its final pass, and the 'Balbo' approaching and flying over the field, and a few random shots from various parts of the show. 
The 'Balbo' was much smaller this year, consisting of just twenty three fighters, unlike previous years, where virtually the entire display fleet took part, but still impressive. Of necessity, the 'Balbo' shots are rather small, in order to include the entire formation.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2019)

The final selection from me, with some more random shots from the show.
Thanks for your interest and compliments, and I hope you've enjoyed this coverage of 'Flying Legends 2019'.
Next show will probably be the September airshow at Duxford, although I just might go to the Little Gransden show at the end of August.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2019)

Well done Terry. A superb compilation.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks very much Andy, glad you liked the pics.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 29, 2019)

Yes, fantastic Terry, great to see. I hopee you guys had a good time in the evenings after the show.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2019)

Thanks Grant, and yes, we had a great BBQ on Sunday evening - so good I forgot to take some pics (Well, OK, I was incapable of taking any pics !!).


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Red 3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Airframes said:


> My final two selections are in this and the next post, with the 'Joker' doing its final pass, and the 'Balbo' approaching and flying over the field, and a few random shots from various parts of the show.
> The 'Balbo' was much smaller this year, consisting of just twenty three fighters, unlike previous years, where virtually the entire display fleet took part, but still impressive. Of necessity, the 'Balbo' shots are rather small, in order to include the entire formation.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Terry, curious to know if you know if the Buchons were an improvement over the 109’s?



Airframes said:


> Next up was the B-17 and escort, with resident B-17G 'Sally B', and the two Mustangs. The P-47 also got airborne, ready for it's dual display with P-51 'Contrary Mary', formerly 'Miss Velma', which had to force land alongside the M-11 motorway at Legends 2017.
> 
> More later .............
> 
> ...


Terry, I was fortunate to be able to fly in Aluminum Overcast earlier this year, even got to do “I can see my house from here”! A fantastic experience and really helps to bring home some of the experiences our boys went through. I could couple up the flying with my own personal experience of being on the receiving end while stuck in a turret! Lest we forget.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2019)

Whether or not the 'Buchon' was an improvement (on the '109G) is probably debatable.
However, when the 'Buchons' were visually modified, in Spain, for the BoB movie in 1968, the Chief Pilot at the time Commandante Pedro Santa Cruz, after test-flying one of the modified aircraft (wings 'clipped' and fences removed to resemble a '109E, tail struts added, and dummy cannon etc etc), is known to have commented that the performance and handling was much improved, and thought that perhaps this should have been dome when they were in service.
As Cmd. Santa Cruz was a very experienced pilot, and had flown early versions of the '109 during the Spanish Civil War, and later variants in the following years (and eventually went on to be Chief Test Pilot for Hispano Aviacion), I would think his comments were valid, and worth noting.


----------



## Red 3 (Jul 31, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Whether or not the 'Buchon' was an improvement (on the '109G) is probably debatable.
> However, when the 'Buchons' were visually modified, in Spain, for the BoB movie in 1968, the Chief Pilot at the time Commandante Pedro Santa Cruz, after test-flying one of the modified aircraft (wings 'clipped' and fences removed to resemble a '109E, tail struts added, and dummy cannon etc etc), is known to have commented that the performance and handling was much improved, and thought that perhaps this should have been dome when they were in service.
> As Cmd. Santa Cruz was a very experienced pilot, and had flown early versions of the '109 during the Spanish Civil War, and later variants in the following years (and eventually went on to be Chief Test Pilot for Hispano Aviacion), I would think his comments were valid, and worth noting.



Thanks Terry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2019)

Top photo's Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 11, 2019)

Thanks Wayne.


----------

